# I dare you to try this



## GaryHibbert (Oct 27, 2020)

Thanks to Chile for all his help posting this video.  I never would have figured out how to do it.  
Gary


----------



## kruizer (Oct 27, 2020)

That looks like it might be a quick trip to marriage counseling.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 27, 2020)

Might as well get a hotel room for the night...  Single occupant.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 27, 2020)

that's too funny...


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 27, 2020)

Miss Linda sent me that.  I kinda think it was her way of "suggesting" that I probably shouldn't try.     
Gary


----------



## Murray (Oct 27, 2020)

I’m going to try this for sure, with the Grandkids.


----------



## 2Mac (Oct 28, 2020)

LMAO. Thanks for that. Good laugh to start the day.


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 28, 2020)

That is hilarious ...


----------



## MJB05615 (Oct 28, 2020)

LMAO.  If I tried that here, I'd be stuffed into a full size garbage can, no bag, just a lid.


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 28, 2020)

That's a great one Gary, but I think I'll have to pass of trying it out. RAY


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 28, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> That's a great one Gary, but I think I'll have to pass of trying it out. RAY


Wise man.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 28, 2020)

HEHEHE
Nope won't even think of trying that one.

Warren


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 28, 2020)

that was awesome,  thanks for sharing!

Ryan


----------

